# Other Pets > Birds >  Dream Bird [emoji7]

## NewmanLovesSnakes

Well i finally got my dream parrot today. Went to the pet store with the hopes of getting a green cheek conure because the sun conures where too expensive. I walked around the store with plenty of babys to put on layway till they were weaned but none caught my eye. I walked around the store and came across this sweet girl who was already 3 years old and looking for a good home. She sat with me instantly and has been talking up a storm. She was only a hundred dollars more than the green cheeks  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-25-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020),_dakski_ (03-27-2020),John1982 (04-04-2020),_Kam_ (03-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2020),_Sonny1318_ (03-25-2020),_Spicey_ (06-02-2020),vivi (04-04-2020)

----------


## Sonny1318

Always a special place in my heart for feathered friends, gorgeous, and congratulations!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (03-25-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congratulations!! That's a stunning animal 😍

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Thsnk you giys  :Smile: 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Man im in love, turns out she's a Jenday Sun Conure mix called a Sunday. A fun fact, Jendays are the closest living relative to the only extinct neotropical parrot native to USA. The Carolina Parakeet. She was biting the hell out of me yesterday cause apprently she does not like men but she's been giving me kisses all day today. I've bewn feeding treats constantly to spfen her up. 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-27-2020),_dakski_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Took my baby out for a little photo shoot yesterday lol

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),John1982 (04-04-2020),LyraIsGray (06-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's adorable!  What a great find, congratulations.   :Love:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## vivi

Conures are the best!  :Love:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## Alex Lehner

Congratulations! If you haven't owned a parrot before, get ready for a fun and crazy ride! Here is my sun, I've had her for 3 years now. Love her to death.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (04-11-2020),LyraIsGray (06-01-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Congratulations! If you haven't owned a parrot before, get ready for a fun and crazy ride! Here is my sun, I've had her for 3 years now. Love her to death.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That baby is beautiful. This is my first and she's a trip for sure lol

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

LyraIsGray (06-01-2020)

----------

